# Can Anyone help with my situation?



## jon1983uk (Dec 28, 2005)

hi, my main description of what i have is in an article ---
Please help---mystory' in introduce yourself.

Anyway, i am now in the process of recovery of dp and dr.. but i have a question, has anyone ever felt like there trapped behind their eyes, and u feel like that is where u exist?? and knowone realises that you are you. please anyone got any tips to get rid of this. ti think its due to the self hatred and i have switched of from myself so therefore i feel im trapped inside my head, anyone got that too>? please some ideas?

PEACE


----------



## hurley (May 16, 2006)

I think you may be right about the self hatred thing. But you cant just switch off from it. When you say 'behind your eyes', for me it is like you can see everything clearly i.e. your not blind or impaired or anything, but you feel like you're not taking anything in? Is that what you mean? I feel like that all the time, and everything, objects, things...whatever just lose meaning. The whole trapped inside your head thing, for me, IS dp/dr...you can't just get rid of it. I read your posts in the 'Introduce yourself' section, and it sounds like you were making some neat progress. Good on ya. It all went tits up when that boy threatened you, which must have been stressful for a number of reasons. My advice to you is to keep doing what you were doing beforehand, try to slow the 'all or nothing' thinking gradually. Relax. What did you in the situation? Did you back down? Were you embarassed at all? Alot of negative stuff came into your head after it....try to do what feels right in any given situation and be happy that you made the right decision. You may be p1ssed off with yourself, but let it flow, anger and frustration are emotions as well and these are what you want back. I hope this helps. BTW, can I ask what part of the UK you're from? You said you have seen a specialist, is that a DP specialist and where did you find them? thanks...


----------



## jon1983uk (Dec 28, 2005)

hi im from london area, and the therapist wasnt dp dr specialist, he was jus normal therapist, im not seein him now, im seein sum1 new on friday, so i will let you know how it goes. er well i was very scared and brought back alot of tghe traunma,...the doctor has diagonsed me with post traumatic stress diorder, and i was assaulted heavily twice.. but the dp has come from the dissociation attached to it. i also get very nast5 thoughts, like im trapped in myt head, and i have visions of hitting people. and i cant speak cos every word embqarrases me. but, sayin that, when i relax, do my focusing skills, i get better....u r right tho hurley, im all or nothing, and i have to be patient, which i have been implementing alot laetely and i feel better. this bit of the site is the best. i am now taking up yoga, and kick boxing, and starting accupuncture at the end of the week. so fingers crossed. where u from? how old? sex?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

If you have experienced trauma or you think that you have PTSD you should definately try Eye Movement Desensitisation Reprocessing (EMDR) therapy. This therapy is a cure for a large proportion of PTSD problems and has very much moved into the mainstream of psychology and is backed up by a large body of scientific evidence.

If you have troubling memories especially if memories bring up fear it is definately worth a try and can perform miracles even if it is a bit strange as it seperates the memory from the troubling emotion. There are people in London who do it I know.


----------



## hurley (May 16, 2006)

I'm from Kent, a 22 year old male. What part of London you from? I think the Kickboxing and Yoga are great ideas....they will help distract you, relax you, give you something to live for and give you confidence. Fair play.


----------



## jon1983uk (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks pablo. im from north london. i played tennis today, i played wicked, no dp at all. but then i drank two coffees and two teas and caused bit of nausia. i must learn. now im having accupunture friday and seein this therapist., so we will see how it goes.


----------

